# Help regarding Studies not evaluated by WES



## MangaBoi (May 14, 2020)

Hi All,

Hope everyone is safe and healthy.

I recently applied for my document verification at WES and got the report. I have the following 2 Degrees/Certficates

1. B.Tech (Bachelor of Technology) from GGSIPU - Duration 4 years
2. Certificate course from Indian School of business - Duration 18 months

WES however, only evaluated the first course (BTECH). I inquired and below is their response



> World Education Services (WES) does not evaluate ZS – Emerging Leaders Management Program from Indian School of Business. Therefore, this study cannot be included in your evaluation report. We regret any inconvenience this may have caused. To explore other options to evaluate this study, please visit the Immigration, Refugees and Citizenship Canada (IRCC) website.


I was hoping to apply in the category : Two or more certificates, diplomas or degrees. One must be a program of three or more years.

But since WES did not evaluate my Master's certificate, i want to know what are my options here.

Current Score: 355
Category: FSW

Let me know if you need more information about me to help.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

First, a Master's is a degree and not a certificate. Whatever that certificate is, it is meaningless here in Canada.

Second, it should very clear - since only one of your credentials is acceptable you cannot apply in the category you had intended.


----------



## MangaBoi (May 14, 2020)

*MangaBoi*



colchar said:


> First, a Master's is a degree and not a certificate. Whatever that certificate is, it is meaningless here in Canada.
> 
> Second, it should very clear - since only one of your credentials is acceptable you cannot apply in the category you had intended.


Okay, so what is the category that i mentioned for? I am confused as i did not intend to select the masters category. I am specifically talking about the category which says : Two or more certificates, diplomas or degrees. One must be a program of three or more years.

What does this category means? Sorry you may have answered it already, but i am confused.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

MangaBoi said:


> Okay, so what is the category that i mentioned for?


Seriously? It is for people like me who have multiple qualifications. You do not have multiple qualifications as your second one is worthless here in Canada - to the Canadian government it doesn't exist. How is that difficult to understand?




> I am confused as i did not intend to select the masters category. I am specifically talking about the category which says : Two or more certificates, diplomas or degrees. One must be a program of three or more years.



Again, you only have one. Your second thing means nothing.





> What does this category means?



See above.


----------



## Smriti Sethi (Jun 12, 2020)

MangaBoi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope everyone is safe and healthy.
> 
> ...


Hi,
My MBA(distance learning) was not recognised by WES, so for evaluation i had it to IQAS and they recongnised it as University Diploma which helped in increasing my points.


----------



## ashutosh.verma (Aug 13, 2020)

Smriti Sethi said:


> Hi,
> My MBA(distance learning) was not recognised by WES, so for evaluation i had it to IQAS and they recongnised it as University Diploma which helped in increasing my points.


Hello Smriti

A quick query does IQAS is valid for other provinces and federal application other than Alberta?


----------



## johnalcera (Aug 19, 2020)

MangaBoi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope everyone is safe and healthy.
> 
> ...


A Master's is a degree and not a certificate.


----------

